# Okemo December 14th, 2011



## skidmarks (Dec 15, 2011)

1st day on Alpine Gear this season as well as a hard day's work!

Temps in the low 30's, overcast, groomed soft machine made snow.

Considering what Okemo had to work with, the conditions were very good, with 4 different top to bottom trail options. But trip this was all about the work anyway, we had to test skis and hang with two of Atomic's Pro Ride Team. Chris Benchetler and Sage Cattabriga-Alosa were great guys to ski with and very down to earth and low key. I had a chance to ask them about skiing pillow lines in the films. Sage says it takes 7-8 storms before they become skiable again so you only get one shot to get it right!! I'll need to practice before I go to Japan.

We had the chance to work the range of Atomic Skis, I started with the D2 VF 75 which is a real carving monster. Next up was the Theory an all mountain twin tip which really ripped the cord. The Nomads were next first the Blackeye the the Crimson Ti both nice all mountain skis with adaptave rocker (early rise). For our last runs, Rolf was on the COAX , and I was on the Bent Chetler. The COAX was Rolf's favorite ski of the day, and I was amazed that the Chetler could be skied on the hard pack. You know it's going to rock in the powder. Aside from the Chetler I had skied on all of the Atomic's last season. It was great to get back out on them again this season and still love them.


----------



## reefer (Dec 15, 2011)

....tough job.............
thanks for the Okemo Report and vid. Is amazing they have as much open as they do..................


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes Okemo did a great job with what they had to work with


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

Really like the Theory's. Might replace my Watea 94's with them next year depending on cash flow.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 17, 2011)

Everyone likes the Theory! Our entire testing staff ages 19-60, enjoyed that ski. Again at Okemo last week, another day of testing and this ski still comes out on top.


----------

